# ⭐️ Celeste is here ⭐️ status: CLOSED thanks to all who came!



## sleepydreepy (Apr 22, 2020)

Join the queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/7ffc2239

entry fee is optional, but if you can afford: 50K, *or* a hybrid (preferably pink, purple, or blue), *or* a NMT 
you can post here if you join the queue!

*if you ever have any problems with the queue dm me <3*


----------



## belle (Apr 22, 2020)

may i visit


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 22, 2020)

belle said:


> may i visit


yes! dm'ing you


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

update: shootings stars!!! dm me if you want to come wish


----------



## Cray-Z (Apr 23, 2020)

Nvm I can dm you


----------



## Rosch (Apr 23, 2020)

I wanna join for the meteor shower as well. I'll DM you.


----------



## aprilofblossom (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to come by please! I will bring 1 hybrid Cosmo!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

update for the shooting star people: I saw some earlier tonight, but haven't seen any recently, you can wait around though, but beware of all the cut scenes! lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

@Cray-Z  @Rosch @mellachime @KlopiTackle @SakuraJD hey guys! just an fyi, I haven't seen any shooting stars for a while now. they may have stopped  feel free to come over still for celeste


----------



## Rosch (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for having us over. Got a good recipe.


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi there! May I stop by for a recipe?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Thanks for having us over. Got a good recipe.


awesome! thanks so much for coming! <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Moondyle said:


> Hi there! May I stop by for a recipe?


yes! please join the queue if possible (if you have trouble you can dm me )


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 23, 2020)

I have joined the queue


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 23, 2020)

Joined the queue~! I'll bring you a pink rose since I'm overflowing with pink hybrids right now!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

taking a quick break soon, will reopen. queue is locked for now, but feel free to dm me


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 23, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> taking a quick break soon, will reopen. queue is locked for now, but feel free to dm me


Will those already in the queue still be able to visit?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

BaileyEloise said:


> Will those already in the queue still be able to visit?


yup you should have visited correct? lmk if not!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

reopened! updated queue: https://turnip.exchange/island/7ffc2239


----------



## carackobama (Apr 23, 2020)

heading over in a minute and will bring a blue hybrid! c:


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

OMW! Will bring a pink rose!


----------



## StarryTumble (Apr 23, 2020)

Will bring hybrids for your time!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

OH NO IT DISCONNECTED


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

communication error...will reopen in a minute

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020




Dormire said:


> OH NO IT DISCONNECTED


new code made! let me know if the website doesn't update it or something


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 23, 2020)

Hiya! Joined the queue  c:


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

sorry y'all celeste teleported away somewhere....I gotta find her and will make a new code! post here if you were in line


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 23, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> sorry y'all celeste teleported away somewhere....I gotta find her and will make a new code! post here if you were in line


No worries! I was in queue c:


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

Was in line! I'm Miwi from Somnus!


----------



## baobei (Apr 23, 2020)

i was #4!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2020)

OK got her! making new code now 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

New code made!


----------

